# Ahhh. the 70's



## squatting dog (Apr 16, 2021)

How true.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## LSWOTE (Apr 16, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> How true.
> 
> View attachment 160042 View attachment 160043


Those are some fine looking girls.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

Three cheers for the 70's!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


We have been watching the Bob Newhart show lately. It is fun looking at their clothes and remembering those trends.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

Kids back in the 70's...






Kids today...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

The girl second from the left looks like my sister..at least how she looked in the late 70's...


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 16, 2021)

Well I don't know where most of you were in the "70s" but I was in a war for the greater part of that time frame! And actually spent little time in the states.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 16, 2021)

With all due respect to whatever happened in the 79s, I was too busy working a difficult job and raising kids.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 16, 2021)

The 70s was a big change in my life. I left the job that I had since nursing school, left mom and dad and the home where I grew up, got married, bought a house, and had 2 kids. I didn't have much time for fashion but do remember the bell bottoms. 
Fixing up our home, living from paycheck to paycheck.
First holiday dinners I made for the family on both sides, I never cooked a turkey in my life. Scared to death I'd do it all wrong but I did it.
Exciting times back then.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 16, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> Well I don't know where most of you were in the "70s" but I was in a war for the greater part of that time frame! And actually spent little time in the states.


That kind of sucked. I was fortunate, (well that may be a poor choice of words) that my time in Nam was 68-70, so I got to enjoy the 70's.
The picture on the right is my wife with the nose of her 57 sneaking into the shot.


----------



## Oompala (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Photographer needed a wide lens to get those bell bottoms in!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 17, 2021)

Exciting times in 70s. Tried MDA, blotter acid, THC, Mescaline, gathered shrooms, went to concerts, saw the original Dark Side of the Moon Pink Floyd concert, Mott the Hoople, Jethro Tull, Cat Stevens...went to night clubs saw more bands. Graduated high school 1973. Moved out on my own at 18. Oh yeah, I lost my mind.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 17, 2021)

The 1970's were good times...except for the _leisure suits_, that is!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> Well I don't know where most of you were in the "70s" but I was in a war for the greater part of that time frame! And actually spent little time in the states.


Thank you for your service....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 19, 2021)

I was a child of the 60s. The 70s was when I bought furniture, got insurance, and all that "glamorous"  stuff. In 2021, I'm replacing everything I bought in the 70s.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


We didn't call these bell bottoms, I remember calling them palazzo pants.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> We have been watching the Bob Newhart show lately. It is fun looking at their clothes and remembering those trends.


Ahhh... back when television was television!


Pepper said:


> We didn't call these bell bottoms, I remember calling them palazzo pants.


"_Bell-bottoms_" or "_flared-leg_" pants, is what I remember.

I always thought the name "palazzo" was a name given to in later years to make the style sound more hip?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 19, 2021)

I got out of the service in January 1970 and wanted to find the peace and love folks I'd heard so much about. It was too late and it was fading into just being a self-centered drugged-out culture. I was pretty lost. Not too long after I got back into riding waves alone, bought a guitar,  got married, had a son, got a job, took college seriously and moved along . . . slowly but surely . . .


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> The 1970's were good times...except for the _leisure suits_, that is!
> 
> View attachment 160202


Why people wanted to resemble used car salesmen is beyond my comprehension.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I got out of the service in January 1970 and wanted to find the peace and love folks I'd heard so much about. It was too late and it was fading into just being a self-centered drugged-out culture. I was pretty lost. Not too long after I got back into riding waves alone, bought a guitar,  got married, had a son, got a job, took college seriously and moved along . . . slowly but surely . . .


... and don't call me Shirley!   

Tony


----------



## SetWave (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


To me, those bell bottom pants make these women look as if they are walking around on stilts!   

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Exciting times in 70s. Tried MDA, blotter acid, THC, Mescaline, gathered shrooms, went to concerts, saw the original Dark Side of the Moon Pink Floyd concert, Mott the Hoople, Jethro Tull, Cat Stevens...went to night clubs saw more bands. Graduated high school 1973. Moved out on my own at 18. Oh yeah, I lost my mind.


That was what high school was for.  

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> That was what high school was for.
> 
> Tony


That's because you were looking too high up! LOL!

It's the bottom pant legs we're talking about.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's because you were looking too high up! LOL!
> 
> It's the bottom pant legs we're talking about.


Well, I must admit to looking up.   

Tony


----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2021)

Hated it when a guy was talking to me thinking my face was in my breasts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Well, I must admit to looking up.
> 
> Tony


I dedicate this song to you, Tony!


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I dedicate this song to you, Tony!


If I said I was too young to remember that tune, would you believe me?  Would I believe me?   

That was good driving music.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Hated it when a guy was talking to me thinking my face was in my breasts.


Oh no, he knew exactly which was which. 

Tony


----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Oh no, he knew exactly which was which.
> 
> Tony


So it was you who caused the feminist movement............


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Though from the late 60s, this is appropriate to the direction this thread seems to be headed now...






Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Pepper said:


> So it was you who caused the feminist movement............


Uh oh...  

I was there, yes...when it happened.  

Tony


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 23, 2021)

oh boy,the late 60's, I was there and what a time it was.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2021)

Well, my Husband got out of the navy in 1969. So in the 70's, we had our 2 Precious children and then we bought our first house. As far as clothes went I can't remember what I wore except I know for a fact I never wore Bell Bottom pants.


----------

